

Sprite3D.js: a javascript library for 3D positionning - tilt
http://minimal.be/lab/Sprite3D/

======
apinstein
Nice to see progress being made on libraries to make this easier.

My company just launched a new mobile panorama viewer based on similar ideas,
though we did our own super-minimal sprite3D to support our needs.

The really fun thing is that you can wire up the iPhone 4 and iPad 2 gyroscope
to it to control the camera, makes for quite a demo :)

<http://www.tourbuzz.net/29288?awesome>

------
xnxn
Augh! Try not to spend too much time on that slide puzzle :P
<http://i.imgur.com/za6IN.png>

~~~
pharrington
Well yeah:

    
    
      // then scramble
    	var r1, r2;
    	for( i = 0; i < numpieces>>1; i++ )
    	{
    		exchange( Math.random() * numpieces >> 0, Math.random() * numpieces >> 0 );
    	}
    

Easily enough fixed by just "manually" sliding a random piece adjacent to the
hole a couple thousand or so times, but yeah... Making any sort of game, no
matter how simple, is harder than you think :\

------
terhechte
Great examples. The Canvas demo and the 3D image gallery are impressive. Will
try this library in one of my future projects.

~~~
martinkallstrom
I agree, the extensive gallery really made an impression and give far more
weight to the library. It should serve as inspiration for other library
creators to really put time into a wide set of demos of what your lib can help
achieve.

------
mckoss
Excellent presentation of the library. After reading the source, I am struck
with how much of the code here is just one or two line wrappers; "convenience"
functions that don't really do anything but pass on the arguments to another
function or set or get a property.

I'm not a big fan of thin API wrappers like this. Why not dispense will all
that code and let your library users access the underlying properties and
methods instead? The library would be smaller, simpler, and faster.

~~~
boblemarin
Please consider this library as an invitation for web devs to dive into html-
based multimedia. Its main goal is to highlight the ability to do such things.
It is quite clear that Sprite3D will never reach the level of libraries like
Three.js or PaperJS.

------
indygreg2
It is worth noting that support for CSS 3D Transforms was committed to Firefox
this week. See <https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=505115> for all
the gory details.

------
mixdev
How does this perform with respect to three.js?

------
oxtopus
Works great on iPad.

~~~
terhechte
Funnily enough, the performance of the Canvas example on my iPad2 was almost
on par with my mid 2010 MBP (i7) running Lion.

------
danso
I haven't done OpenGL programming since college and starting in web
development. So glad to have a reason to get back into linear algebra :)

------
TobbenTM
Did not really work for Opera.. But I guess that's Opera in a nutshell..

